# Can you make beef jerky out of Kobe Beef?



## darkmayo (Jun 4, 2013)

Been lurking the forum for great tips on jerky and smoking, (you guys are awesome) but I had to create an account to ask this question.  

Recently saw a Kickstarter for "KOBE RED - 100% Japanese Beer Fed Kobe Beef Jerky"

The pitch and the pictures and testimonials about how great the jerky is yadda yadda. Problem is they are stating the beef they are using is "similar marbling" as this

 













356008bbe00ccdfb39b49a311927b458_large.jpg?1368302



__ darkmayo
__ Jun 4, 2013






Having had done jerky in the past that had some more fat on it then should have been, I know fat becomes a greasy, oily mess and no fun is had.  

Now am I wrong in thinking this, is there some sorts of crazy industrial dryers that will turn the above into this 













40779eda5b2357f6d268ab02a36d1282_large.jpg?1368350



__ darkmayo
__ Jun 4, 2013






I am leaning towards no but I certainly have been wrong in the past.


----------



## snorkelinggirl (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm sure others will soon be around to answer, but my 2 cents are (1) jerky is best made of lean meat like top round etc. because fat becomes rancid much more quickly than lean meat, and (2) using expensive beef to make jerky is a waste of expensive beef.

Welcome to SMF!  Be sure to check in on Roll Call and update your profile so we know where you live. I'm sure you'll have a great time here and learn a lot!


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jun 4, 2013)

If you are talking real Kobe beef, with all the other options, my question would be, who would want to admit to doing such a thing?

Tom


----------



## darkmayo (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks! That is what I thought, normally stuff like this doesn't bother me but this kickstarter is doing very well likely due to fraud. he's likely misrepresenting the cuts of beef used (some other guy in the comments was inquiring about the ID # of the cow the meat came from as the meats export is incredibly controlled) and then going off on all the great things about Kobe beef, Marbling, beer fed blah blah blah, and then neglecting the fact that fat doesn't dry. Sadly Kickstarter doesn't really have an easy to report potential fraud so its Caveat Emptor. 

Oh well, I have some eye round to cut and prep.


----------



## fpnmf (Jun 4, 2013)

http://www.forbes.com/sites/larryol...est-scam-part-2-domestic-kobe-and-wagyu-beef/


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jun 5, 2013)

fpnmf, thanks for the link. 

A few years ago when in Spokane for a restaurant food convention, a group of us visited a lounge. On the menu was Wagu beef burgers, $8.00, several wanted to order them.  After seeing this and knowing there was no Kobe ground beef in America, I went straight into the kitchen (uninvited) where I confronted the chef.  When asked to produce a tag that verified that his beef was truly Kobe and ask how he could justify selling it for $8.00, he said, " The wording in menu should be changed".  My response was "No s--- " and we all left.

Tom


----------



## darkmayo (Jun 5, 2013)

Another reason why it reeks of scam, you "can" get Kobe Wagyu now but you will have the paperwork for it if you actually do.

http://www.forbes.com/sites/larryol...ck-new-rules-allow-some-japanese-beef-in-u-s/

and you certainly wouldnt be turning it into jerky.


----------



## roller (Jun 5, 2013)

Why would you !


----------



## dougmays (Jun 5, 2013)

even if it was real waygu or kobe...i wouldn't use that kind of meat for jerky i'd grill the heck out of it! save EOR or London Broils for jerky! :)


----------



## jirodriguez (Jun 5, 2013)

You wouldn't want to use it even if you could afford it. For jerky you want as lean as possible, any fat in the beef runs a chance of going rancid if the jerky is stored out of the refridgerator. You can use marbled cuts for jerky if you want, but you should store them in the fridge for safety.


----------



## jarhead (Jun 6, 2013)

My $20 Select EOR will taste better than your $200 Kobe EOR.

Do you have a Gold Plated Jambo too?


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jun 17, 2013)

*"Kobe Beef Jerky Kickstarter Was Nearly a $120K Fraud"*

Sorry, can't post a link!!!!!
Try a Google search!




~Martin


----------



## darkmayo (Jun 17, 2013)

Yea that would be the kickstarter :D   good to know I wasn't the only one who thought this was fishy.


----------

